# Where is autumn??



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It was 27 blumming degrees in Madrid on Friday, 26º where I am. It should be around 15º this time of year. Everyone keeps on about veranillo de San Miguel, but this is el veranillo de San Miguel, his cousin and his mother in law!!!!!!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's been chilly here at night. 8º last night and 3º last Tuesday! Today's foretasted high is 24º. OH wants to turn the heat on at night. I tell him to put a sweater on!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I read somewhere last week that it had been the warmest September for 130 years, and I'd be surprised if the same wasn't true of October. We had afternoon temperatures of 30 a few days during this last week, and have had a lot less rain than most years for September\October, as well.

We're both still wearing summer clothes, not even needing to put a cardigan or sweater on in the evenings in the house, haven't even thought about any heating yet. I expect it will get chillier in the evenings from today, though, now that it will be getting dark earlier.

It seems odd to see the castaña stalls set up as they have been for a couple of weeks now, I love roast chestnuts but not in this weather!


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

We've been here 4 weeks and loving the weather, we didn't really get a summer in the Uk and were prepared for the winter here but this is a wonderful start to our time in Spain, sun keep shining please.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Since christmas day you can count on one hand the days that it has rained here.
Still exceptionally warm .


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Same here in Somerset - wonderful unseasonable weather although not of course as warm as Spain. No summer in the UK wobbles - where on earth were you - it was spectacularly good?:confused2:

It'll be November in a couple of days and still no heating in the house - the temperature indoors stubbornly stays above 20C even if it gets a bit chilly at night. 

Mind you the houses here are much better insulated than in Spain and not only for temperature but sound as well.

We woke up the other day when the tail end of the hurricane was about and were amazed that there was a storm blowing - didn't realise anything was happening until we opened the curtains. The racket would certainly have kept us awake in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For us the forecast max has been in the mid to upper 20s (although actual was up to 34 on Wednesday) slipping down to the lower 20s and the week after this down to 20/21 all week. When we arrived 6 years ago we were eating lunch on the terrace in lovely sunshine right through into December


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's lovely, we have had 30 a few times this week to. Enjoy it while you can I say.

I don't have too much experience of the weather here and can't recall what it was this time last year but I do remember last year in the first week or so of November was when the temp dropped because we went to London and it was still pleasant here but when we got back it had snapped and there was snow on the hills behind us.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

31 in albir the other day. Happy days!!

Don't mind a bit of autumn/winter in Spain though to be fair. Nice bit of quiet time then love it when summer starts to approach again.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Same here in Somerset - wonderful unseasonable weather although not of course as warm as Spain. No summer in the UK wobbles - where on earth were you - it was spectacularly good?:confused2:
> 
> It'll be November in a couple of days and still no heating in the house - the temperature indoors stubbornly stays above 20C even if it gets a bit chilly at night.
> 
> ...


Yes, we came from Spain early Oct. and it felt as warm as when we left Malaga. Very unusual. Loads in credit with my CH bills. I hope we don't have a sudden shock and frost


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Yes, we came from Spain early Oct. and it felt as warm as when we left Malaga. Very unusual. Loads in credit with my CH bills. I hope we don't have a sudden shock and frost


We came from Manchester and with the exception of a week or two we really didn't get any summer, yes in Somerset I'm sure it was warmer. Fingers crossed for at least another week so I can show my daughter around in the sunshine when she visits next week.


----------

